# securing linksys internet connection



## niesha_m (Mar 21, 2008)

i have a wireless linksys internet connection, however i need to secure it! but have no clue how to!! help me.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Pick your specific model and follow the guide: http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/wireless/routerindex.htm


----------

